# Identificar patas de un preset



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola.. tengo una duda acerca de como conectar un preset identico al de la foto es para probar un circuito y no quiero meter la pata . Tiene una pata en cada extremo y una en el medio,esta última esta un poco mas cerca del extremo opuesto a dond esta la parte donde regulo el pote.


----------



## pablor09 (Jul 30, 2009)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> Hola.. tengo una duda acerca de como conectar un preset identico al de la foto es para probar un circuito y no quiero meter la pata . Tiene una pata en cada extremo y una en el medio,esta última esta un poco mas cerca del extremo opuesto a dond esta la parte donde regulo el pote.



Es un potenciometro, es indiferente como lo conectas...la pata del medio con respecto a cualquiera de las otras dos varia su resistencia si giras el tornillo.
Agarra un tester (poisicionalo en 1 MOhm), pone la punta negra en el medio y la roja en cualquiera de las otras dos y anda girando y veras como varia su resistencia. Lo mismo con la otra pata del otro extremo.
Depende para que lo quieras usar, lo podes conectar de varias maneras. Explicate para que lo necesitas.
Espero haber ayudado.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

negativo pablo, es un preset multivueltas, y te daras cuenta de esto poruqe te cansaras de darle vueltas y vueltas jeje

generalmente utilizado para calibracion de circuitos que utilizan medicion y/o sensores...

exacto, si es como pienso, el pin qeu esta en el medio es el cursor del preset, y los de los extremos, los extremos de este.

atte. alexus.


----------



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

efectivamente trate de hacerlo de esa forma como decis pablor09 y como no logre nada recurri al foro para ver como lo hacia, el preset es para utilizarlo en un circuito para probar continuidad

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32363.html

esta en el posteo #5


----------



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

pense igual q vos alexus pero me extraño q la patita del medio ese mas cerca de la patita q esta en el otro extremo  del "calibrador"


----------



## menduco (Jul 30, 2009)

perdon cacho por los errores todavía tengo la "q" pegada


----------



## pablor09 (Jul 31, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> negativo pablo, es un preset multivueltas, y te daras cuenta de esto poruqe te cansaras de darle vueltas y vueltas jeje
> 
> generalmente utilizado para calibracion de circuitos que utilizan medicion y/o sensores...
> 
> ...



jajaj que ojo pa ! Yo no distingui nada, estaba tan chica la imagen que tire lo primero que se me ocurrió (mal lo mío) pregunta, en que te basaste para distinguirlo? asi la proxima lo saco. 
Un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Jul 31, 2009)

No tengo idea de que tipo de potenciómetro sea el de la foto, pero sea del tipo que sea creo que el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo en todos los potenciómetros. Por lo tanto, también creo que sería válido el método de Pablo, de probar todas las combinaciones posibles e identificar cuando es que cambia la resistencia.


----------



## electroandres (Jul 31, 2009)

Lo que puedes hacer es medir resistencia con un tester.
la que varia con las otras dos es la del medio (si no me equivoco)


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Amigo es un Preset multivuelta de montaje horizontal, y el pin del medio es el Wiper (La flecha que está en todo el medio del símbolo del potenciometro). y todo multivueltas tiene su valor nominal de vueltas, por ejemplo 20 vueltas.....


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2009)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> perdon cacho por los errores todavía tengo la "q" pegada




  Habrá tabla...  
Podés practicar para que se te peguen la _u_ y la _e_, así queda fenómeno   
Y podés editar el mensaje con las _q_, cambiándolas por _que_, mientras sea el último del hilo.

Saludos


----------



## pablor09 (Ago 4, 2009)

Alguien tiene algo mejor que aportar que no sea el método que dije?
O sea, alguien puede responder esa pregunta que hice?¿

Saludos y Gracias.

Pablo


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

cual pregunta? la de en que me base para distinguirlo?

en la forma! y en que ya los habia usado!

como generalmente son para calibracion, creo que ahi es donde entra "el pendorcho" o tornillito, para que   accidentalmente no se corra el valor, como pasaria con un pote y su perilla.


----------



## menduco (Ago 4, 2009)

todavía no e podido probarlo jaja,en cuanto lo haga comento a ver si era asi 
saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

lo que escribi fue para pablo 09, me olvide de citar!

uuuu menduco! te me volvistes aragan! o es el frio?


----------



## menduco (Ago 4, 2009)

tuve un inconveniente con el tester, lo deje arriba de la mesa antes de salir y mi hermanito estuvo jugando con el... adivinen que fue lo que paso.. jaja asi, me quemo gran parte de las resistencias (es analogico) asi que tuve que averiguar que valores iban, para colmo nada que ver el valor que llevaban jaja estos chinos son muy tricas jajaja imaginate habia una que decia 1Mohn y resulta que era de 22ohm jajaja mañana sin falta comento


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

y de paso llama al orden a tu hermanito! jeje

al taller del hermano no se entra!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 4, 2009)

Mientras no mida la corriente de la linea...


----------



## menduco (Ago 5, 2009)

midio tension con el tester en resistencia jajaja ya es el segundo que me quema, con los restos del primero eh armado varias cosas jaja


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2009)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> tuve un inconveniente con el tester, lo deje arriba de la mesa antes de salir y mi hermanito estuvo jugando con el... adivinen que fue lo que paso.. jaja asi, me quemo gran parte de las resistencias (es analogico) asi que tuve que averiguar que valores iban, para colmo nada que ver el valor que llevaban jaja estos chinos son muy tricas jajaja imaginate habia una que decia 1Mohn y resulta que era de 22ohm jajaja mañana sin falta comento



hermanITO ?

cuantos años tiene el monstruo que agarra cosas tuyas (lo que sea)  y las mete en el enchufe ?


----------



## pablor09 (Ago 5, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> *cual pregunta? la de en que me base para distinguirlo?
> 
> en la forma! y en que ya los habia usado!
> 
> como generalmente son para calibracion, creo que ahi es donde entra "el pendorcho" o tornillito, para que   accidentalmente no se corra el valor, como pasaria con un pote y su perilla.*



Gracias !




			
				menduco dijo:
			
		

> tuve un inconveniente con el tester, lo deje arriba de la mesa antes de salir y mi hermanito estuvo jugando con el... adivinen que fue lo que paso.. jaja asi, me quemo gran parte de las resistencias (es analogico) asi que tuve que averiguar que valores iban, para colmo nada que ver el valor que llevaban jaja estos chinos son muy tricas jajaja imaginate habia una que decia 1Mohn y resulta que era de 22ohm jajaja mañana sin falta comento




*Juaa, es un demonio !

lo bueno es que para la proxima ya va a saber medir

jaja*


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2009)

de nada!


----------

